
Of Internet threats and cyberattacks: I would repeal Internet - iProject
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/robert-samuelson-of-internet-threats-and-cyberattacks/2013/06/30/df7bd42e-e1a9-11e2-a11e-c2ea876a8f30_story.html
======
Ovid
Allow me to rewrite that first paragraph:

> If I could, I would repeal the assembly line. It is the technological marvel
> of the age, but it is not — as most people imagine — a symbol of progress.
> Just the opposite. We would be better off without it. I grant its
> astonishing capabilities: the instant production of inexpensive goods and
> the pleasure of knowing your parts are no longer hand-crafted and thus can
> be replaced with identical parts. But the benefits are relatively modest
> compared with previous transformative technologies, and it brings with it a
> terrifying danger: job loss. Amid the controversy over artisans no longer
> being able to dominate their craft and tightly controlling who can and
> cannot become an apprentice, this threat to the established, time-honored
> way of doing things cannot stand!

Lather, rinse, repeat with: the printing press, radio, robotics, or any other
new technology. There are ups and downs, but trying to stop progress is like
shoveling back the ocean with a fork. You can move with the tides or drown.

------
seanot
After the stock market crash of 1929, op-ed pieces were written calling for an
end to the telephone as it "must" have caused the collapse. Fear of technology
and a general misunderstanding of its uses and implications will always create
great storylines and fuel populist campaigns.

------
Ellipsis753
This is rather silly. You could repeal the internet but it still wouldn't stop
"cyber warfare". Viruses and data leaks both happened without the help of the
internet.

